# What is the difference between founder and laminitis?



## ILOVEMYHORSE123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was reading an article that stated that Founer and Laminitis were the same. However, I had heard before that they are different issues. My horse is not afflicted I am just an avid horse lover and I like to learn as much as possible. Please help me to understand the difference. Any information is appreciated. Thank you!

How to manage a laminitic horse - by Jenni Hillis - Helium


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

My understanding is that the are the same, founder being the common name and laminitis the scientific name. Laminitis = inflammation of the laminae, the tissue that connects the coffin bone to the wall of the hoof.

I have heard some people make the distinction that founder refers to actual separation of the lamina or rotation of the coffin bone, and laminitis just refers to the inflammation, but many more people use the terms interchangably.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually there is a difference, although many horsemen use it interchangeably. Here is an article I found on the difference: Laminitis and Founder in horses (equine), treatments and pain relief with Recovery eq


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Laminitis is the inflammation of the lamini and founder is the sinking of the bones ... you can have laminitis without founder but you can't have founder without first having laminitis. 

Please excuse my spelling LOL


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Aren't the two terms just different stages of the same disease?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

maura said:


> My understanding is that the are the same, founder being the common name and laminitis the scientific name. Laminitis = inflammation of the laminae, the tissue that connects the coffin bone to the wall of the hoof.
> 
> I have heard some people make the distinction that founder refers to actual separation of the lamina or rotation of the coffin bone, and laminitis just refers to the inflammation, but many more people use the terms interchangably.


I'll agree with the first statement, tho I have been one of those who did differentiate as per the second paragraph above, and that article link that iridehorses posted. I reckon a lot depends who you talk to tho. 'Laminitis' literally just means inflammation of the laminae. But having quizzed some vets & 'lameness experts', and also recently attending biology lectures on the subject, it seems they agree that laminitis is the 'proper' name for whatever the stage of the 'disease'.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Any time "itis" is added it refers to inflammation. laminitis-inflammation of the laminae, tendonitis-inflammation of the tendon, etc. In founder as the P3 bone moves there can be a tearing of the laminae.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

In regards to founder and Laminitis....

*Laminitis* is the inflammation of the Laminae bone in the horses feet. This is generally caused by stress, concussion, too much protein in diet or over eating. 
*Founder* is a term used to describe when the coffin bone (also in the foot) rotates "sinks" into the sole due to the mass amount of pressure placed on the sole puncturing it. 
Founder is originally a term used by sailors when a ship sinks...hence the term founder used in this instance.

So laminitis and founder are terms used interchangeably....
Laminitis being the condition....Founder an "event" that can occur during a laminitis incident.

​


----------

